# WAWA credit card breach of 2019... 30 million customer card details for sale on the dark web



## macgeek (Sep 26, 2020)

If you're among those millions of customers who shopped at any of 850 Wawa stores last year but haven't yet disabled/destroyed your cards, *it's high time to take immediate action. *

That's because hackers have finally put up payment card details of more than 30 million Wawa breach victims on sale at Joker's Stash, one of the largest dark web marketplaces where cybercriminals buy and sell stolen payment card data.

https://thehackernews.com/2020/01/wawa-credit-card-breach.html


----------

